
Equifax Was Warned - pulisse
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne3bv7/equifax-breach-social-security-numbers-researcher-warning
======
pulisse
The article as a whole is incredibly damning. Here's just one highlight: _The
site looked like a portal made only for employees, but was completely exposed
to anyone on the internet. [...] In total, the researcher downloaded the data
of hundreds of thousands of Americans in order to show Equifax the
vulnerabilities within its systems._

------
DrScump
Posted earlier in the day, 21+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15560262)

